# ADA - UK vs. US pricing



## Tom (6 Oct 2007)

I was looking at Jeff Senske's ADG site yesterday, and noticed that prices are stupidly cheap compared to the UK. Just for example, say some aquasoil costs like Â£26 here, on there it would be $26. Apply the exchange rate and its almost half the price! is that just because they import more of it over there or are things just generally cheaper? 

Another example is the tanks, you can get the 60P for $95 or something, so say Â£45. The equivalent from aquaessentials is waaay more. 

I was trying to work out if it would be cheaper to import from the US if you include import taxes/postage/VAT etc. Obviously it would be harder for tanks. 

Any thoughts?

Tom


----------



## james3200 (6 Oct 2007)

ADG wont sell to anyone out of the US, i think ADA have set up distribution rights or AE and ADG have a mutual agreement, cant remember which it is though

James


----------



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2007)

AE can only be supplied from ADA Europe.  Shipping is also a killer. 

As James says, AE cannot be supplied ADA from the US.

Like most things commercial, the US get a better deal than us.


----------



## underwurlde (14 Oct 2007)

It's not just ADA prices per se: copy & paste that for any product really... what you pay for Â£Â£Â£ for here in rip-off Britain, same number but in $$$ across the pond.

Andy


----------



## oldwhitewood (17 Oct 2007)

Yep its not just ADA products which suffer it's everything.


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Oct 2007)

Oops1


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Oct 2007)

Oops2


----------



## oldwhitewood (18 Oct 2007)

Bladdy payrises!


----------



## Maximumbob (18 Oct 2007)

do your bit for the economy... work for the NHS and get below inflation payrises!!!

/sarcasm off

Max


----------



## Trollboy (20 Oct 2007)

I tried to order some AS from the US and they weren't having it! Typical UK rip off.


----------



## Harlequin (24 Oct 2007)

Believe me, this is a discussion a lot of us have had down the last few years at least.  All I can say is that what has been discussed above (in terms of price 'fixing') is more or less correct-ADA, and in particular ADA Europe are very restrictive in terms of their pricing terms.  Essentially, if retailers don't like it, they can lump it.  I think you'll find there is no collaboration on this between AE and ADG in the US-they are supplying the goods on ADA's terms.  The issue with ADG shipping outside NA is well known, as Jeff has posted on this himself, after a little 'intervention' by ADA Europe about his pricing and shipping overseas.  Outrageous for sure, but not the fault of the retailers.  I know for sure that Richard at AE is just keen to bring the best, widest range of products to the market.


----------

